# Moderate Gaming PC - URGENT Config Help



## sirramzy (May 18, 2011)

What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:

*Gaming
HD movies
Audio Editing Softwares
Downloading
Internet Browsing	*


2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
*A:  I'd be VERY VERY interested to find a CLOSEST alternate to my config... in an AMD !!! *

3. What is your MAX budget?
*A: 35K to 38K*
4. Planning to overclock? 
*A: No !*

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
*A: Windows 7 - 32 Bit*

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
*A: >1 Tb*

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: *I have a 15" Samsung Syncmaster - future upgrade of LCD Monitor *

   I think i have played games on 1280x780 all this while
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: *4*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
*A: This would be assembled by the vendor i buy from *

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
*A: in the next 7 days !!*

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
*A: I'd prefer a 3 year 'future proofing', since gaming is just my hobby. *

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: I have a *LCD Monitor, Mouse, Keyboard, Hard Disk (internal External over 1 Tb), DVD R/w*

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
*A: I am in Noida, and i shall buy this from Nehru Place*

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
*A: I'm an editor by profession and just an average gamer, open for playing in Medium-high settings.* 

I am looking at the BELOW configuration- 


Although i have never bought an AMD system before *but i'm open for a AMD config * If it would save me some money...





	Intel System
Processor	Intel Core i5-2500 Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost)
Mobo	Gigabyte H67 UD2H B3 rev 1.1
Ram	Corsair 2*4GB DDR3 1333 MHz C9 Desktop Memory
GPU	Sapphire ATI Radeon HD6850 11180-00 1GB GDDR5 
Cabinet	NZXT Gamma
PSU	Corsair VX 550


----------



## reflexx20 (May 18, 2011)

imho go fr sapphire HD6870+ VX 450 and if u hv 1k more then stick wid VX 550 only..


----------



## Cilus (May 18, 2011)

Get the following GPU+PSU combination
*
Sapphire HD 6870 1 GB @ 11.2K + Corsair GS 600W 80+ certified @ 3.9K*


----------



## Demon Lord (May 18, 2011)

CPU-i5 2500k@11000    MB-Asus p8h67 m B3@6000        GPU-SAPPHIRE 100312SR Radeon HD
6950 2GB@15000
RAM-2x2gb Kingston ddr3
1333:2600 rs
Cabinet-Cooler Master Elite
430@2700
Power Supply-Corsair vx 550W@2550
TOTAL-approx 38k
Get a Z68 MB if available


----------



## game-freak (May 19, 2011)

my suggestion


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|10000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL|5500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|msi GTX 560ti twin frozr|13500
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|4100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
|
*Total*
|37800


----------



## thetechfreak (May 19, 2011)

The Game-Freak config is perfect. +1 from my side


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2011)

gamefreak's suggestion is the perfect one
and if you want to reduce price a bit, then go for NZXT gamma @ 2k and Corsair VX 450W @ 3.5k to save 1.1k


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2011)

Piyush, I really think we should go for Corsair GS600 which is available @ 4K everywhere instead of VX450. It is far more future proof for system upgrades and the build quality of that PSU is far better than a lot of other brands. It comes with 3 Yrs of warranty, 80+ certification and a whopping 48A current in 12 volt rail.

And GTX 560 Ti actually consumes more power than even HD 6950 2 GB. So may be VX450 can handle it but I am not sure how stable the system will be in long run, especially 1 quad core CPU, tons of rams are installed.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2011)

is GS series really good?
i would compare it to CM GX series if asked.


----------



## sirramzy (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies,

I am assuming there's no AMD setup that can achieve what the aforementioned Intel setup can ? (even if its slightly low on vis-a-vis benchmark results - compared to Intel i5 2500)

I wonder if i can save money with an AMD setup and buy a *UPS + Monitor* ?  but i don't wanna compromise too much on the gaming capabilities

How much can i get a cheap but efficient UPS for ? i only need a 2 Minute backup... to shut things down..

I might be going to Nehru Place this Saturday, to scope for the components basis the FINAL configuration i shortlist by tomorrow.


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2011)

Piyush said:


> is GS series really good?
> i would compare it to CM GX series if asked.



Piyush, check some reviews of GS series before commenting. Presustained judgment is not a good thing. In most of the reviews it has been considered an excellent product compared to its price.
CM GX series is not even 80+ certified whereas GS is. In all the load situations it delivered above 80+ efficiency and in Mid load it provides more than 85% efficiency. Through out the test it has displayed excellent voltage regulation.

The reviewers said that although it is marketed as Price/Performance product, it is actually a quality product despite its lower price. I've posted the review link in Jas' GPU at 12K thread. Check it out.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2011)

hmmm....will do that
its just that i sometimes feels why are they launching cheap PSUs ?
they used to charge good money for their VX series( if GS is meant to replace VX)


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2011)

It is actually their marketing strategy to market their product in Asian countries. Initially countries like India has very little number of computer users but currently the density of using computers/ Gamers are increasing here by leaps and bound. So Indian market is actually very attractive for all of those manufacturers. That's why they are launching little cheap products. Other thing is stiff competition with other manufacturers. Seasonic, FSP...the OEM makers are now into the business in full strength and offers PSU with same performance in lower price.
Thats why GS series is targeted in the mainstream market...it is a quality products in budget.


----------



## sirramzy (May 19, 2011)

game-freak said:


> my suggestion
> 
> 
> *Component*
> ...



Hi,

Is the Intel Motherboard you have listed good ? i've had some bad experiences with Intel Motherboards...

how do you rate Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H or Asus M4A88T M/USB3


----------



## thetechfreak (May 19, 2011)

sirramzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is the Intel Motherboard you have listed good ? i've had some bad experiences with Intel Motherboards...
> 
> how do you rate Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H or Asus M4A88T M/USB3



Those mobos are  for Amd proccy's only.
The listed mobo is good.


----------



## sirramzy (May 19, 2011)

Thanks !


so this is how the final config is looking like.




Processor Intel Core i5 2500 Rs. 10000 
Motherboard Intel DH67BL Rs. 5500 
RAM G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL Rs. 2200 
Graphic Card msi GTX 560ti twin frozr Rs. 13500 
PSU SeaSonic S12II 520 Rs. 4100 
Case CM Elite 430 Rs. 2500 
 Total Rs. 37800 

How is Corsair VX550 for a PSU ? i was told its Rs. 4700... is it more reliable ?
I don't wanna take chances since the GPU seems to be a beast !

Also, Please recommend a GOOD but budget UPS... bearing in mind, i'm not looking for a HUGE backup... but only a steady power supply 

I'd get this config assembled this saturday itself...


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 19, 2011)

corsair vx550 is one of the best PSU out there in the market, its more than reliable 

better pay 1.4k more to buy MSI GTX 560 Ti Hawk


----------



## sirramzy (May 20, 2011)

Hi All,

I had a quote received against the components enquired as suggested, and below is the cost.. can you please ratify and let me know if there is room for negotiations ?



Component	Name	Cost
Proccy	Intel Core i5 2500	11200
Mobo	Intel DH67BL	5800
Memory	Corsair 4GB DDR3 RAM	2800
GPU	msi GTX 560ti twin frozr	14200
Cabinet	??	
PSU	Corsair Vx550	4900
UPS	??	

Also, CM Elite 430 was not available, is there an alternate ? i was told NZXT GAMMA is also very good and reasonably priced.

I would also appreciate if you can suggest a GOOD UPS... which is not very expensive.

I'm looking to close the deal tomorrow.


----------



## Cilus (May 20, 2011)

Get Microteck 1 KVA @ 3.3K


----------



## sirramzy (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Cilus, if i were to compromise a little on the UPS.. anything in 1.5K range ?


----------



## shayem (May 20, 2011)

APC 650VA is good choice too...as you just want "steady power supply". And with this you will get enough time to Shutdown your PC if needed. And it's within 2k range.


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2011)

you have to go for at least 800VA...otherwise you would be cursing yourself
numeric 800VA @ 2.5k
may be microtek/luminous one costs less


----------



## shayem (May 20, 2011)

Always go for CM Elite430 if you get it....or you can go for Zebronics Antibiotic or Reaper. Price < 2.5K for Reaper don't know about Antibiotic.


----------



## sirramzy (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for ALL the suggestions.

So the quote that i have listed above, does that look reasonable or am i being overcharged ?


----------



## casual_gamer (May 20, 2011)

are the prices mentioned by gamefreak inclusive or exclusive of 5% tax? the prices mentioned on deltapage.com does not mention any tax, most of the time the prices are taken from that site.
i think sriramzy's price includes tax, am i right?


----------



## sirramzy (May 21, 2011)

Hi Casual_gamer.

My prices are not inclusive of tax, since the quotation i have mentions Taxes extra.

I'd be interested to know if Game Freak's costing is inclusive of taxes.

anyone know the status quo in prices of the above listed components ? 

*PS* i have never been to Nehru Place before, so i'd be comfortable if i knew a price i had to negotiate to.



Piyush said:


> you have to go for at least 800VA...otherwise you would be cursing yourself
> numeric 800VA @ 2.5k
> may be microtek/luminous one costs less




Another silly question perhaps, but do i even HAVE to upgrade my current APC 500 ?.. the only reason i'm looking to change it is because i only get like a 2 minute backup in this

I mean, does the UPS in any way affect my CPU performance ?

i live in apartment with a permanent power-backup, but the UPS kind of goes off.. for 20 seconds before turning back on.... which is already long enough  for me to shut everything down.

can i continue using my APC 500 ?

Last chance for me to get some inputs... Im prolly gonna be scanning the shops of Nehru Place in the next 2 hours....

Pls help...


----------



## game-freak (May 21, 2011)

sirramzy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had a quote received against the components enquired as suggested, and below is the cost.. can you please ratify and let me know if there is room for negotiations ?
> 
> ...



from which store did u get this quotation its overprices ask smc international for the quotation u can check the price of components on their website 
here is the link CLICK HERE


----------



## mukherjee (May 21, 2011)

sirramzy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had a quote received against the components enquired as suggested, and below is the cost.. can you please ratify and let me know if there is room for negotiations ?
> 
> ...



*Except* maybe the GTX 560 and PSU *all other components are overpriced*

NZXT Gamma is good...for UPS,u may try the APC 650VA...


----------



## sirramzy (May 21, 2011)

I'd like to THANK everyone who contributed to this thread, in helping me shortlist the components for the upgrade.

Its a busy place that SMC international... and I tried driving a hard bargain, 

I'm pleased to say i have purchased the below configuration from Nehru Place:

Intel i5 2500 + Intel DH67BL - *Rs. 16500*

Gskillz 4GB 1600 DDR3 RAM - *Rs. 2260*

CM Elite 430 - *Rs. 2550*

MSI 560GTX - Ti Twin FrozR -II (OC) - *Rs. 14000*

Seasonic SS620 F3 - *Rs. 4770*

APC 650V - *Rs. 2880*


came home and installed BioShock 2 and dragged every possible setting to the farthest right - Maximum..... and ran the game...

my new rig sort of yawned and said... "is this the best you got ?"...


----------



## mukherjee (May 21, 2011)

sirramzy said:


> I'd like to THANK everyone who contributed to this thread, in helping me shortlist the components for the upgrade.
> 
> Its a busy place that SMC international... and I tried driving a hard bargain,
> 
> ...




Congos for the purchase!!!! Enjoy ur new rig!!!

Please post a few pics of ur rig for our enjoyment too(after all the hard work we did  )


----------



## sirramzy (May 22, 2011)

Sorry, the images are not clear at all... but these were from my cell phone.

I'll take some good shots later...

by the way, is there a good application to monitor temperatures etc.... Intel Desktop Utilities would'nt on my rig work for some reason..


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

sirramzy said:


> Sorry, the images are not clear at all... but these were from my cell phone.
> 
> I'll take some good shots later...
> 
> by the way, is there a good application to monitor temperatures etc.... Intel Desktop Utilities would'nt on my rig work for some reason..



Well,nice rig 

U can use Openhardware monitor, Cpuid HwMonitor, Speedfan to monitor systemwise temps....also realtemp v3.67 and coretemp are handy tools...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 22, 2011)

Nice pics.

use the software in the links I have given-
Open Hardware Monitor | CPU Temperature, Fan Speed and Voltages in a Free Software Gadget
Real Temp - CPU temperature monitoring


----------



## casual_gamer (Jun 16, 2011)

doesn't the blue light which comes from the front side of cabinet distract you during night times when you watch a movie with lights switched off?


----------



## sirramzy (Jul 31, 2011)

DEVASTATED !!!   


suddenly out of the blue....yesterday my Intel Motherboard seems to have burned something, i switched on the CPU and i smell something burning..... and my CPU just blinked (the front lights came up for 3 seconds), and then it went down... prima-facie inspection from my engineer brother has revealed there was a blackish mark on the motherboard (his inference - a burned 'resisitance')

SMC INLT. has asked me to bring the cpu back for thorough inspection on monday

what options do i have ?? Will Intel now replace my Board free of cost, since its only two months old ? should i look at 'repair' as an option ??

what is the nearest competent alternate to Intel DH67BL  in ASUS or GIGABYTE or MSI....

I'm sooo very devastated


----------



## sirramzy (Aug 3, 2011)

...Help ?!


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry for your mobo. Which SMPS are you using?


----------



## sirramzy (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Skud,

i'm using Seasonic SS620 F3 which costed me around Rs. 4500/-

Kick me when i'm down !.... Intel apparently does not replace motherboard if a component burns.... terming it as 'external damage'... as per the vendor.

@#$!%


----------



## sirramzy (Aug 5, 2011)

anyone wanna throw in their TWO cents on what might have gone wrong ? i feel like my hard earned money went to waste...

i thought i did due diligence with inputs from everyone before i bought the below rig..

is it to do with my config ? ... huh ?  

Intel i5 2500 + Intel DH67BL

Gskillz 4GB 1600 DDR3 RAM

CM Elite 430

MSI 560GTX - Ti Twin FrozR -II (OC)

Seasonic SS620 F3

APC 650V


can someone please recommend a competent motherboard (anything but intel) which is at par if not better than DH67BL.. i can spend Rs. 6K more... 

Please.... need your help again...


----------

